# Can I add buttons in pages using Nvu?



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi again, I've started using Nvu and I managed to finally have a five-page website functioning!:grin:
I know it's no big deal - but to me HTML means "HyperTension Mysterious Language" and I'm still way doofus...:laugh:

Anyhow, my challenge now is this: I want to add buttons on my page, that will work as links. (I don't even know if the word "button" is technically correct, so pardon my ignorance.) Can I do this in Nvu that I'm using, and how? Also, how can I design cool-looking buttons (or, even better, where can I find them ready-made for free)? Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

are refering to just images that are clicked to peform an action or do you want something that is like a button from a form? ie. submit button?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

I believe that what I'm after is a button picture that, when pressed, acts as a link.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

you can always make a picture a link like this:

<a href="someurl"><img src="urlofimage" border="0"></a>


That will make any image a link.

If you want a button to perform as a link, I think you can do something like this, but I'm not sure because I've never tried:

<input type="button" value="WhateverYouWantTheButtonToSay" onClick="AJavaScriptFunction()">

But that needs to be inside <form></form> tags and it also needs a Javascript function to call.


----------

